# Flying Crank Ghost Complete



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Flying Crank Ghost Complete

Pictures coming soon

As soon as I pick up my Prop Building Room


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to "the club" then. You can now join us.  I think the FCG is the must have prop.

Made a mess, did we?  I never pick up my messes. It gets way out of control.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

If i don't pick up mess I don't get paid  hehehehehe, besides i need the room to work on my Body Slinger


----------



## Hex (Aug 20, 2005)

Where can I find a motor at for an FCCG??

How do you determine the speed you want it tot run at? and how do you change the speed?

Thanks,
Hex


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, the best motor for an FCG is a Dayton Gearmotor that runs at 6 RPM (model 2Z806).

One way to change the speed of a Dayton Gearmotor (down from the max RPM) is to use a light dimmer. Turn the dimmer up to increase speed, down to decrease.


----------



## Hex (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, thanks.....

You sure made that sound easy!!
H


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry about the brief post above. My head's swimming from all the activity here lately. But that's a good thing. 

Yeah, I should post a link to a how-to shouldn't I?

The best FCG how-to is on the Phantasmechanics site. They tell you what motor to use and where to get it.

As for slowing it down, maybe one of the other members has a link to a how-to showing how you hook up a light dimmer to the motor.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got my motor from DeathLord, http://www.deathlord.net/Products/prodcomp.htm


----------



## Hex (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry ZF, I didn't mean for that to sound snide. I really appreciated the help!!

H


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I suggest this How-to it is AWESOME http://www.kickthefog.com/crank_ghost.htm


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Lotus...Is this post a tease like a movie trailer???? You could have at least included a pic of the mess, lol. Vlad


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

will do Vlad


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lotus said:


> I suggest this How-to it is AWESOME http://www.kickthefog.com/crank_ghost.htm


I agree. That's a great how-to.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://photobucket.com/albums/v650/LotusMA/Flying Crank Ghost/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You're on you're way! Looks great. Where'd you get the head? It looks a little more expressive than mine. I like it.

Your ghost also looks more three dimensional than mine. I'd like to fix that next year and make mine have a little more depth.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

God the head from Halloween Outlet, for 3.00$ when it was on sale


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job Lotus. People will rave about that prop this year. I guarantee it.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Excellent work Lotus, she's a beauty!


----------

